# Fairey Barracuda



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

Orthographic projection of the Barracuda Mk.II, with wings unfolded and folded. Profile detail of the Griffon-engined Barracuda Mk.V.














*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 3
*Length:* 39 ft 9 in (12.12 m)
*Wingspan:* 49 ft 2 in (14.99 m)
*Height:* 15 ft 2 in (4.62 m)
*Wing area:* 405 ft² (37.62 m²)
*Empty weight:* 9,350 lb (4,250 kg)
*Loaded weight:* 13,200 lb (6,000 kg)
*Max. takeoff weight:* 14,100 lb (6,409 kg)
*Powerplant:* 1 × Rolls-Royce Merlin 32 liquid-cooled V12 engine, 1,640 hp (1,225 kW)
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 228 mph (198 kn, 367 km/h) at 1,750 ft (533 m)
*Cruise speed:* 195 mph (170 kn, 314 km/h) at 5,000 ft (1,524 m)
*Range:* 686 mi (597 nmi, 1,104 km) with 1,620 lb (736 kg) torpedo
*Service ceiling:* 16,600 ft (5,080 m)
*Wing loading:* 32.6 lb/ft² (159 kg/m²)
*Power/mass:* 0.12 hp/lb (0.20 kW/kg)

*Climb to 5,000 ft (1,524 m):* 6 min
*Armament*


*Guns:* 2 × 0.303 in (7.7 mm) Vickers K machine guns in rear cockpit[27]
*Bombs:* 1× 1,620 lb (735 kg) aerial torpedo _or_ 4× 450 lb (205 kg) depth charges _or_

Barracuda
Two prototypes (serial numbers P1767 and P1770) based on the Fairey Type 100 design.
Mk I
First production version, Rolls-Royce Merlin 30 engine with 1,260 hp (940 kW), 30 built
Mk II
Upgraded Merlin 32 engine with 1,640 hp (1,225 kW), four-bladed propeller, ASV II radar, 1,688 built
Mk III
Anti-submarine warfare version of Mk II with ASV III radar in a blister under rear fuselage, 852 built
Mk IV
Mk II (number _P9976_) fitted with a Rolls-Royce Griffon engine with 1,850 hp (1,380 kW), first flight 11 November 1944, abandoned in favour of Fairey Spearfish.
Mk V
Griffon 37 engine with 2,020 hp (1,510 kW), payload increased to 2,000 lb (910 kg), ASH radar under the left wing, revised tailfin, 37 built

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

British Fairey Barracuda torpedo dive bombers of 814 squadron Fleet Air Arm over the Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 26, 2017)

Beauties, all of them!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2017)

Great stuff!

I think the middle picture above is Battle production.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

"......let's see if we can make ugly fly"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

can't disagree with that George...


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

Ep.73 – Fairey Barracuda


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Freebird (Nov 13, 2018)

Love the Barracuda!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

*Fairey Barracuda*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Bad landing.*
Given the text that accompanied this photograph, it is surprising the Admiralty illustrated a successful operation with a photograph of a bad landing. In fact, the repeated attempts by the Fleet Air Arm to damage and sink the Tirpitz using the Barracuda underlined the inadequacy of this aircraft - too slow and an insufficient bomb load - to make a sufficiently destructive attack. The text states that the aircraft was involved in "another successful Fleet Air Arm operation against the German battleship Tirpitz ", one of the series of attacks made at the end of August 1944. However, analysis of Ultra signals intelligence showed that Tirpitz had not sustained any significant damage during these attacks. Tirpitz was eventually destroyed by three hits with 5,400kg Tallboy bombs
_Verso: "The Fleet Air Arm strikes Tirpitz. On board a Royal Navy aircraft carrier during another successful Fleet Air Arm operation against the German battleship Tirpitz and enemy shipping off Norway." "Picture shows;- A Barracuda makes a bad landing and hits the crash barrier. Bits of the propeller can be seen flying in the air. No one was injured." "Must not be published before Sunday papers of September 10th 1944."
Source: Admiralty photograph. Crown Copyright_





_ 19.1cm x 13.8cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Fairey Barracuda with an airborne lifeboat*
There had been several occurrences of the crew of a sunken ship being found far out in the sea sailing the ships' cutter back to Britain or another friendly coast. Also, there was concern at the loss of valuable aircrew when downed in the sea. The well-known dingy designer Uffa Fow was approached to come up with an airborne lifeboat that could carry up to ten men with all the necessary emergency equipment and stores to assure their survival and radios to assist a rapid recovery. This photograph shows an airborne lifeboat fixed under a Fairey Barracuda (mk 2 or 3, see ASV radome just aft of the lifeboat). The aircraft, maybe MX613, is on an aircraft carrier - note the arrestor wires - and it would appear to be very cold - mittens, gloves and fur-lined hood are the order of the day. 



_18.1cm x 13cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*WRNS air mechanics, 1945*WRNS air mechanics are training to repair what appears to be a worn-out Fairey Barracuda. They are wearing overalls - quite a revolution for the time - with headscarves and white shoes!
_Verso: A text describing how this work by the WRNS helped to establish Allied air superiority - the photograph is from 1945 - and that many of the women entered the service directly from school._




_19.8cm x 14.2cm Gelatin silver print
*The source of all the post text above and pictures : *





Women in the Navy


Various views



www.navtechlife.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Armouring a Fairey Barracuda*
Nothing seems to frighten these trainee WRNS as they winch 250lbs bombs up to the wing of a Fairey Barracuda. A Petty Officer - the same as in the torpedo photograph above? - supervises the winching operation from on top of the wing. The WRNS in the middle of the group has what looks like a specialist badge on the belt of her overalls.
_Verso: A text underlines the important role of the WRNS in the Fleet Air Arm along with a description of the winching operation._ 



_14.2cm x 19.8cm Gelatin silver print_


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 10, 2019)

A Fairey Barracuda on fire from enemy flak lands on FORMIDABLE and the fire is put out by the crash party.
A Fairey Barracuda makes a bad landing and hits the crash barrier at speed. Bits of the propellor can be seen flying in the air.
Some of the maintenance and armament crews of HMS FORMIDABLE.






Imperial War Museums

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

* Fairey Torpedo-Spotter Reconnaissance plane, Barracuda I, 
Photograph Curator






*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

WW2 photos show kamikaze attacks and crash landings | Daily Mail Online 
British Fairey Barracuda after its landing gear gave way during a 'heavy' landing on board an aircraft carrier 
Members of a British Pacific fleet crew pose next to a Fairey Barracuda in another of Lieutenant Commander Claude Rayner's photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

It had to be a large aircraft to fit all those guys

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Mar 29, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 466732
> 
> 
> Orthographic projection of the Barracuda Mk.II, with wings unfolded and folded. Profile detail of the Griffon-engined Barracuda Mk.V.
> ...



I believe 228mph is the Mk.I

Mk. II could make at least 240mph

Any stats available for the Mk.V?


----------



## johnbr (Jul 18, 2020)

*FAIREY BARRACUDA on HMS Colossus Aircraft Carrier by C E Turner *


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Jun 18, 2021)

From an album from the Submarine Chaser SC-768 :

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 18, 2021)

Frog said:


> From an album from the Submarine Chaser SC-768 :
> 
> View attachment 628942


Armorer with improved Mark 14 torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jun 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> ''Armorer with improved Mark 14 torpedo. "


Rather the cook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 18, 2021)

All due respect to the guys who worked 'em, but it is one ugly aircraft.

"If it looks good, it flies good."
"Challenge ACCEPTED."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

